# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  ÁO dài Việt quyến rũ tại Trung Quốc

## yeuhanoi

*Trang  Hoàn cầu – phụ san của tờ Nhân dân Nhật Báo (TQ) vừa đăng tải bài viết  và loạt ảnh ngợi ca vẻ đẹp của tà áo dài truyền thống Việt Nam trong đời  sống hiện đại.                        * 





Áo dài là trang phục biểu trưng cho người phụ nữ Việt Nam, được làm từ  chất liệu vải mềm, chủ yếu là lụa. Áo dài có những đường nét cắt may  tinh tế, vừa vặn vóc dáng của người mặc. Trang Hoàn cầu bình luận, trang  phục truyền thống này làm tôn lên những đường cong quyến rũ của phụ nữ.  Hai tà áo xẻ cao và chiếc quần rộng ống giúp việc đứng ngồi, đi lại,  đạp xe đều rất thuận tiện, dễ dàng.

Hình ảnh những thiếu nữ xinh đẹp thướt tha trong tà áo dài khi điều  khiển các phương tiện giao thông đặc trưng của Việt Nam, như: xe đạp, xe  máy khiến cảnh sắc phố phường thêm thơ mộng. “Tâm lý lo sợ hai tà áo bị  quấn vào xích và bánh xe quả không cần thiết…Áo dài là biểu tượng cho  phong cách giản dị, hoạt bát”, Hoàn cầu nhận định.


Trang này đánh giá cao sự tiện dụng của áo dài trong đời sống hiện đại.  “Nếu trước đây, áo dài chỉ dùng trong những buổi tiếp khách, các ngày lễ  hội trọng đại hoặc hôn lễ, thì ngày nay, trang phục truyền thống này  được sử dụng trong cả cuộc sống đời thường”.

Với những sáng tạo không ngừng của người Việt, tà áo dài hiện đại không  chỉ đơn thuần có sắc trắng, sắc đỏ, sắc hồng, sắc tím hay sắc vàng đặc  trưng của từng vùng miền…mà trở nên đa dạng muôn màu.
Hoàn cầu bình luận, cùng với sự phát triển của kinh tế, người Việt đã  sáng tạo không ngừng, khiến bộ quốc phục này tích hợp nhiều nét văn hóa  đa dạng của các vùng miền.

_Cùng ngắm vẻ đẹp duyên dáng của phụ nữ Việt Nam trong tà áo dài trên báo Trung Quốc:_

----------

